# Anyone have a Maltipoo?



## SDKath (Oct 6, 2010)

We are just about to purchase a little maltipoo puppy from a nice breeder in IL.  I've done as much research as I possibly can on the internet but I don't actually know anyone who owns this mixed breed (Maltese/Toy Poodle).

Our biggest concern is a little dog who is 1) too hyper 2) barks too much.  We've always owned really big dogs so I can't get past the whole "yip dog" association with little doggies.

Thanks for any and all advice...

Katherine


----------



## ricoba (Oct 7, 2010)

We have a hybrid dog (I think this is the new fancy term for mixed breed er, mutt   ).

Our dog is a Pomchi/a Pomeranian/Chihuahua and she weighs just under 5 pounds.  When she was a puppy, she was as quiet as a mouse for the first year, but unfortunately she has become much more yippy this past year.  But for our mix that is not to be unexpected. Since I believe both Chihuahua's and Pomeranians are known as yippy type dogs. . 

On the other hand I don't think a poodle is known as a yippy dog.  I am unsure regarding a Maltese.

Good luck.  We love our little baby.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 7, 2010)

Our Yorkshire Terrier died a few months ago and a couple days later we saw someone that was giving away a French Poodle that was five years old.  They were moving to a condo and couldn't keep the dog any longer.   A couple weeks after that, we saw someone giving away a Maltese that was less than two years old because they were moving.  Both dogs have been great, but are totally different.   

The Maltese is very laid back and only barks if someone knocks on the door.  The Poodle will bark at any noise outside and is very active.  She always wants to play ball and run around the back yard or go for a walk.  

Our son's friends just got a Maltipoo and brought it over to our house.  It is more like a Poodle than a Maltese.  However, the mother was a Poodle and maybe it pulled more from that gene.  The good news is that the Poodle is incredibly smart and probably the only dog that I will ever want to get again.

I think that most small dogs will bark and are good watch dogs.  However, you should be able to train them not to bark.  I would only recommend that you get a female over a male because males tend to mark and are more aggressive.  A Maltipoo should be a good dog for you.  They sale for about $1500 in Hawaii.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 7, 2010)

If yer gonna get a "poo"...get the real thing!

I have two fine ladies that 1. don't shed at all and 2. cause zero allergic reaction in my Mother in Law.

My ladies are Standard Poodles and the only drawback is that they think the belong on my bed...and they are loooong dogs.

Too smart for their own good and don't get them anywhere near a decent sized body of water...they're going in.

Yippiness is a matter of training.  All dogs bark, it's what God and 50 million years of evolution has told them to do.  A bark alerts the pack and the pack is everything to a dog.  Something to consider, what is your reaction to a barking house dog?  Do you raise your voice (bark) and go see what's causing the ruckus?  If you do, you are a well trained member of the pack!!!

Yeah, that bugged me too the first time it was pointed out to me...


----------



## Don (Oct 7, 2010)

Our Gypsy is a four-legged furball that we rescued from the SPCA in Newport News, VA. when she was about 9 mos. old.  Their guess was a shih-tzu/terrier mix.  She's about 8 - 8 1/2 lbs. and at least half of that is fur (lol).  She had been adopted the day before, but the people brought her back because she barked all night. (They closed her up in the bathroom.)  We brought her home and let her sleep in the bedroom with us and she never made a sound for three weeks.
She was supposed to be a Christmas present for my mother, but since she wasn't feeling well and asked us to keep it till she felt better.  She was diagnosed with lymphoma in Jan. and passed away the following June.
Gypsy is now 11 1/2 and still has periods of puppyism even though she sleeps more than she used to.


----------



## isisdave (Oct 7, 2010)

We have what my son insists on calling a Malti Sh** -- the other half is ShihTzu.  Mac didn't turn out quite like we had in mind .. "6 to 12 pounds", the breeder said ... well, more like 13 and VERY long legs.  He looks like one of those water-tank-trailers you see on construction sites, a small cylinder on legs twice his body diameter.

Not too affectionate to my wife, who wanted him and feeds him treats.  Loves everyone else .... More cat-like than most dogs, very independent minded.

He barks at most noises he doesn't recognize, or any person or dog he sees through a window.  We tried one of those static electricity collars; the first time it went off he headed for his crate and stayed in it about a week.  We switched to BarkOff and that's less threatening to him. The problem with is barking is that he only yaps a couple of times ... but the older dog, who never used to bark at most things, now joins in. Because she didn't hear it or didn't feel threatened, she doesn't know what she's barking for, and is hard to get to stop for several minutes.

But he has a good personality and loves everyone after two minutes.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 7, 2010)

Personally, I would steer clear of any of the "designer breeds" of dogs.  So many have issues that it's not worth supporting the practice when there are a lot of great dogs in need of forever homes currently on death row at a shelter.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  I guess we shall see how it goes.  We purchased "Ginger", a 6 week old Maltipoo, today.  She won't be coming home for another 6-7 weeks and our breeder tells us that she has been extremely quiet but that she is still very young and dogs can start barking at any age (ie even when they are 2 or 3).  The breeder did say that she has raised both parents and they are both quiet dogs.  She tells me the toy poodle father is extremely quiet for his breed and the maltese mom is also very peaceful and quiet.

So I guess the best we can do is look at the parents and hope the babies turn out like them (unlike us adults, where we do anything to not become our mothers!  ).  She also said good training is important to break the bad habits (although we have a 100lb Bernese Mtn Dog who barks her head off at visitors all the time and always has -- we've never been able to stop that habit for her).

Here is hoping that when she does come home, she'll fit right in and be comfortable and not make too much of a ruckus (or she and I will both be demoted to sleeping outside by my huffy hubby).

Katherine

(By the way I cannot get a shelter dog as much as I want to.  I was bitten in the face as a child by one and I will never be able to get over that.  So I leave the rescuing of those poor pups to other kind souls).


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Personally, I would steer clear of any of the "designer breeds" of dogs.  So many have issues that it's not worth supporting the practice when there are a lot of great dogs in need of forever homes currently on death row at a shelter.



It wasn't until we got Betsy our little PomChi, that I was even aware of the term "designer breeds" or hybrid breeds.  

Probably the only reason we even got her was that my wifes co-workers dog had just had a litter of pups and Betsy was the runt.  It didn't hurt that she gave her to us for free  , just like she did for the other puppies.  

I am quite certain that I would never have paid the prices I have seen online for these little Pomeranian/Chihuahua hybrids!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2010)

Katherine, We'll await your report on the new pooch. It sounds cute as the dickin's and should provide you with it's lifetime of unconditional love. 

Our beloved just 14 year-old, now gray-faced, black Cocker spaniel won't be around forever- she's got tumors, is deaf, and is in the sleeps-a-lot phase of life. DW and I have never been without a dog and this one wouldn't tolerate a housemate. We are kind of thinking out loud about what our next companion will be. Trouble is this one has been so good that the next one will have big paw prints to fill. Quiet, not jumping on DW's sometimes elderly clients (The dog's employed as the office hostess in DW's law office). One with an easier-to-care-for coat would be a bonus. I'm thinking a small stature, female, standard poodle or possibly small female Airdale. The trouble with the hybrids or 'designer' breeds is you really don't know which traits they will get from each parent. These are not replicable in that you can't breed 2 Labradoodles or 2 Maltipoos and continue to get Labradoodles or Maltipoos. Each litter is a crapshoot. This is a hard job to decide on and find a companion. The mental interviews continue....

Jim Ricks


----------



## SDKath (Oct 8, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Katherine, We'll await your report on the new pooch. It sounds cute as the dickin's and should provide you with it's lifetime of unconditional love.
> 
> Our beloved just 14 year-old, now gray-faced, black Cocker spaniel won't be around forever- she's got tumors, is deaf, and is in the sleeps-a-lot phase of life. DW and I have never been without a dog and this one wouldn't tolerate a housemate. We are kind of thinking out loud about what our next companion will be. Trouble is this one has been so good that the next one will have big paw prints to fill. Quiet, not jumping on DW's sometimes elderly clients (The dog's employed as the office hostess in DW's law office). One with an easier-to-care-for coat would be a bonus. I'm thinking a small stature, female, standard poodle or possibly small female Airdale. The trouble with the hybrids or 'designer' breeds is you really don't know which traits they will get from each parent. These are not replicable in that you can't breed 2 Labradoodles or 2 Maltipoos and continue to get Labradoodles or Maltipoos. Each litter is a crapshoot. This is a hard job to decide on and find a companion. The mental interviews continue....
> 
> Jim Ricks



Hi Jim,

I love the way the Airdales look.  I actually had to google it to see which dog it is but I remember seeing them at dog shows.  By the way, the big annual dog show is coming up this Thanksgiving week on TV and that's a great way to see the different pure breeds.  Usually the announcers do a good job highlighting the different personalities about each dog type too so I learn a lot about dogs by watching the show.    Plus it's so fun to see the owners fuss about the dogs hair for hours.  LOL.  

I agree that mixed breeds are harder to predict.  We have a pure breed 100lb Bernese Mtn Dog who is the sweetest, kindest gentle giant dog you would have ever met.  Her temperment is exactly as the breeder predicted.  However, she has had a lot of the pure breed health issues (especially joint issues despite all the health testing she went through and her parents went through as pups).  

I love how your dog is the "office hostess"!  That's adorable.  I am thinking I will take my maltipoo in my office a bit too, although we are in a medical office so there are health codes.  I'd probably have to keep her physically in my office where no patients go.  I guess that's one advantage of a small dog.  Our Berner can't even fit into our car.

We've always had wonderful dogs (dalmation, german shepherd, golden, now the berner) and always large dogs so the maltipoo is gonna be testing new waters.  Aside from finding a good breeder, asking 1000s of questions about both the parents' health and personality, and the pup's too, I am not sure what more we can do to "guarantee" a good dog.  Some of it is a leap of faith.  

But I've learned (especially after being bitten by a dog), that most dogs turn out great if you teach them well (and get them when they are young enough...).  Hopefully this pup will be teachable and won't drive my husband and I bonkers...   

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Oct 8, 2010)

Forgot to add, here is the video of the 2 pups from the litter.  We chose Ginger, the darker colored one.  So far, they look totally calm.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWp_fyywPsE

Katherine


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2010)

SDKath said:


> Forgot to add, here is the video of the 2 pups from the litter.  We chose Ginger, the darker colored one.  So far, they look totally calm.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWp_fyywPsE
> ...



That puppy is way too cute!  

I am sure she will bring you years of happiness and love.  Enjoy your new little Ginger snap!


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 8, 2010)

SDKath said:


> ...I can't get past the whole "yip dog" association with little doggies.
> 
> Katherine


 
I realize you have already bought your new puppy and I hope you have many, many happy years together.

For future reference of anyone wanting a small, quiet dog look into Italian greyhounds. My son and DIL have one. It doesn't bark at all. It makes funny little noises in its sleep but other than that is very quiet. It does need space to run and run like the wind he does!


----------



## Carol C (Oct 8, 2010)

isisdave said:


> We have what my son insists on calling a Malti Sh** -- the other half is ShihTzu.  Mac didn't turn out quite like we had in mind .. "6 to 12 pounds", the breeder said ... well, more like 13 and VERY long legs.  He looks like one of those water-tank-trailers you see on construction sites, a small cylinder on legs twice his body diameter.
> 
> Not too affectionate to my wife, who wanted him and feeds him treats.  Loves everyone else .... More cat-like than most dogs, very independent minded.
> 
> ...



I want a Bull Shitz...they're part Bulldog and part Shitzhu.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 8, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> The trouble with the hybrids or 'designer' breeds is you really don't know which traits they will get from each parent. These are not replicable in that you can't breed 2 Labradoodles or 2 Maltipoos and continue to get Labradoodles or Maltipoos. Each litter is a crapshoot.



We have a goldendoodle and a labradoodle.  The goldendoodle was of the "crapshoot" variety.  He is a rescue so we knew his traits pretty well when he became our foster dog at 10 months of age.  Our labradoodle is an Australian labradoodle and bred from two Australian LDs so we was more of a "sure thing".  He is a wonderful companion.  

We previously had a standard poodle and I would get another poodle or poodle mix in a heartbeat.

Katherine, congratulations on your new pup.  She is adorable!

Deb


----------



## SDKath (Oct 8, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I want a Bull Shitz...they're part Bulldog and part Shitzhu.



LOL!  Thanks for that...  :hysterical:


----------



## tompalm (Oct 9, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Our beloved just 14 year-old, now gray-faced, black Cocker spaniel has tumors, is deaf, and is in the sleeps-a-lot phase of life.
> Jim Ricks



Jim,
Our Yorkshire Terrier was 14 years old and had the same thing that your Cocker Spaniel has.   One of the tumors got so bad that it broke open and was bleeding all over the house.  The vet surgically removed three tumors and it took about two weeks for our dog to get over it.  She was taking a lot of medication and was in a lot of pain.  We thought that she would get better, but she started sleeping more and died about five weeks after the surgery.  I am only saying this because I would not want anyone or their dog to go through all that again.   It is difficult to know when to let them go.  It is even more difficult after they are gone.  Our new dogs help us to move on, but we still miss our Yorkie.  Good luck with Cocker Spaniel.

Tom Palmer


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 9, 2010)

tompalm said:


> Our new dogs help us to move on, but we still miss our Yorkie.  Good luck with Cocker Spaniel. Tom Palmer



Thanks for your kind words. I have no intention of hijacking Katherine's joyous post about getting Ginger, so I'll just respond and be done with it. Cherry had surgery last week to remove a large tumor from her throat. She tolerated it just fine and just seemed to be in moderate and controlled discomfort for just  a few days. We watch for signs of chronic pain and when that time comes we'll help her into the 'long sleep'. She seems to be pretty much back to her old self- wants to go to work, greet clients, walk, and go for car rides.  Darn pets- they give so much joy to us.

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Oct 9, 2010)

ricoba said:


> We have a hybrid dog (I think this is the new fancy term for mixed breed er, mutt   ).. . .



Designer dog, I think.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 9, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Personally, I would steer clear of any of the "designer breeds" of dogs.  So many have issues that it's not worth supporting the practice when there are a lot of great dogs in need of forever homes currently on death row at a shelter.



     

(And someone wants a particular type of dog, there are plenty of rescues that will have them.)


----------



## pjrose (Oct 9, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I want a Bull Shitz...they're part Bulldog and part Shitzhu.





SDKath said:


> LOL!  Thanks for that...  :hysterical:



Love it!!!!


----------



## SDKath (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is a video of our soon to be new puppy if anyone is interested in seeing it.  She's the darker colored one with the white stripe on the head and white feet.  I cannot wait to get her!

Katherine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdE7TZ8aZiY&feature=related


----------



## tlwmkw (Oct 21, 2010)

Too cute!  Congrats on your new pup.  Obviously this dog is being well cared for and socialized- so important.  When do you get her home?

tlwmkw


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.

Our first Borzoi did not bark at all. Our present older one does a little and the brand new puppy (4 month old) sure does. 

Buying a puppy is probably the stupidest thing I have ever done. I thought the housebreaking was going to be the hardest part but it isn't. It's the whining, crying, barking and nipping, biting and chewing......


----------



## SDKath (Oct 21, 2010)

Jestjoan said:


> Absolutely adorable.
> 
> Our first Borzoi did not bark at all. Our present older one does a little and the brand new puppy (4 month old) sure does.
> 
> Buying a puppy is probably the stupidest thing I have ever done. I thought the housebreaking was going to be the hardest part but it isn't. It's the whining, crying, barking and nipping, biting and chewing......



Oh no!  Don't tell me!  I am not ready for another child in my family.  I already have 3 (Sarah, Abby and DH :hysterical: ).

We don't get her until after our next vacation, which is Thanksgiving week.

I cannot wait!  Katherine


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank your lucky stars, your pup won't be able to counter or table surf like ours.
Jazz was 37 pounds at 4 months.....She's gonna be a BIG girl.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 21, 2010)

Jestjoan said:


> Thank your lucky stars, your pup won't be able to counter or table surf like ours.
> Jazz was 37 pounds at 4 months.....She's gonna be a BIG girl.



I am glad for that!  LOL.  I have a 100 pound Bernese Mtn Dog though who can counter surf like you wouldn't believe.  So we still have to keep all the food locked up and out of sigh!  

Bailey was 25 pounds when we picked her up from the vet at 8 weeks!  She's now 99 and looking fantastic.  The kids LOVE a big dog, although I am excited to be able to cuddle with a little teeny tiny one soon...

What kind of dog is Jazz?

Katherine


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 21, 2010)

She's an Irish marked, apricot Borzoi. Our other is a tri-color Borzoi. She's white with black spots and tan eyebrows and marks on her face.

You win on weight for sure. 

You should see what the Borzoi have been up to according to Facebook. Some have opened refrigerators. Tonight a FB friend posted a photo from Finland showing that a Borzoi had pulled down the microwave off the wall! The owner had put meat in there to thaw. She thought it was a safe place. HA!


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 21, 2010)

Tri-color looks like this one:  http://www.lonestarborzoiclub.org/images/2002tse/Tricolor_Borzoi.jpg


----------



## SDKath (Oct 22, 2010)

Bautiful dogs!  You are right though, wow they look huge!

Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, less than 72 hours and our puppy arrives via Continental Airlines "PetSafe" program!  Please keep fingers and toes crossed for us that she does well and arrives safely.

Katherine


----------



## Steve (Dec 1, 2010)

That's very exciting.  Best wishes to you and the newest member of your family!  

Steve


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 3, 2010)

SDKAth (Katherine):  I loved your little video   (did you say that was your first attempt at IMovie??)  If so, that was a great job.  Were you using a Flip or small handheld camera?  Getting ready for the final countdown!!  We have a shitzuanian.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks!  I used a flip video followed by iMovie editing.  It was soooo easy!  Even a computer dork like me managed it.






[/url]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## BevL (Dec 4, 2010)

*What a little doll!!*

What a little cutie.

I love her colour.

Glad she made the trip safely and your new baby is now with you.


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 4, 2010)

SDKath,

Just saw this thread and noticed you didn't get very many replies re: Maltipoos.  My best friend in Law School had one (Harley) and my mom fell in love when she visited me.  Shortly thereafter she adopted one from a Maltipoo rescue and "Carter" has been a member of the family ever since.

My takes on the breed:

1) VERY smart. Train, train, train.  They are a very smart breed and have lots of energy...that means you must really train them hard when they are young so they know where the boundaries are.  Prior to law school my friend worked for PetCo.  This provided the rare opportunity to have Harley at work with her and really socialize him to many different situations.  As a result she was able to take him just about anywhere and he behaved amazingly.  Carter is not quite as well behaved, but also took to training very well.

2) Use crate training.  These dogs are pretty small, have lots of energy, and can easily work themselves up.  Crate training not only helps get potty training under control, but also provides a very good "safe" place for the dog when they get a bit too excited.  Your instinct when they are puppies and new may be to make that safe place a cuddle in your arms...however, try to resist.  This sort of attachment can be difficult when you have to leave them as they will whine and may not feel "safe" left alone.

2) Neither Harley nor Carter barks very much.  I think a lot of that is due to their training because if prompted or encouraged they certainly can get loud.  However, I think crating them when they bark or whine will limit their inappropriate barking.  Try not to make too big a fuss early on as they may find it an effective way to get attention.

3) Keep your Maltipoo busy.  Harley did lots of recreational dog trials and my mom use Carter as a great motivation to take some long daily walks.  I can tell you that Carter's behavior on a day he's had a nice long walk is MUCH better than on days when he hasn't.  These dogs need some outlet for their energy and I think because of their size providing that outlet can sometimes be overlooked. 

4) Grooming/Clipping.  Get a nice brush as depending on how much curl they have inherited from the poodle side, they can get knotty.  Typically we have carter fully clipped every 4 months but he also gets a few touch ups in between to keep the hair out of his eyes.  A good groomer should be happy doing touch ups like this for a small fee...don't get talked into monthly full clipping (it's just not necessary).

Hope that helps a bit.  You've got a FUN first weekend ahead of you.  Enjoy Ginger!

C.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks soooo much for the comments!  Everyone you said is totally coming true with Ginger!  First of all, she really needed to be crate trained (she already was at the breeder but we got a 4x4 enclosure for her with a gate so she can have her own den.  BUT, she whines and cries in it unless I pick her up.  I am cuddling her right now but I know I am just spoiling.  She's super attached to me right now and reality will come fast enough when I go to work tomorrow and she has DH all day (who works from home)!  LOL.

She's SUPER SMART though!  OMG!  She learned 'come' within 24 hours.  She is also now scratching at the back door to pee, which is just great since I really want her house trained ASAP.  She's taken her first walk with us today and did really well on the leash, which surprised me.

My biggest worry is that she won't sleep during the day unless she's right next to me, pressed up against me or being cuddled.  I need to try to pull away a bit so she doesn't get so reliant on me.  She always wants up when she's outside so I try not to pick her up too much.  With all the changes to her new family, I feel like I need to provide her with some security.  I just don't want to have her rely on me always.

I appreciate any and all advice.  We've had a great first weekend together and the kids just adore her.  I just hope she doesn't become one of those dogs who won't go to anyone else but me.     Especially since I am not around all day...


Katherine


----------

